# 7 string acoustic?



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

hey all i heard there is such thing as a 7 string acoustic which i think would be cool to add to the collection, has any one ever owned one or have one that they can tell me what there like and where to get one, if you have one and live in ontario let me know!!!thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Check out www.beneteauguitars.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*That was*

Tre' cool Mooh, I have another friend who is thinking about doing something like that, me I think I would like to have a 10 stringer with the E and A strings being single for bass picking lines only, I have seen one before but can't remember if it was a custom build or if some manafacture made it, but a 7 stringer would ne fun to pluck out on.Ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I seriously considered a 7 string instead of a baritone, but eventually opted for the baritone. 11 years later I think I did the right thing...meaning, I love the baritone, but it would have been fun to have a 7 string around. 

Most one-off builders will do a seven string.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Yeah but*

Baritones are always great to play also, so I don't think you went wrong there. But as you said to play out on a different ax can be just as rewarding and sometimes it helps to stimulate your playing.Ship:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm almost positive I've seen a "mass-produced" 7 string acoustic somewhere. I just can't remember where.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Agile is considering doing a production acoustic 7 if there is enough interest.

I loves me a decent 7-string guitar


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Check out www.beneteauguitars.com
> 
> Peae, Mooh.


they look good buts the price range on them, they dont look to cheap.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*7-string in an Archtop*

You might try an Eastman 7-string Archie. They are wonderful value. The closest thing to an Eastman archtop is about $8K and you can get a carved archie from Eastman for only $2K a few bucks more for a 7-string.


----------



## Adirondack (Mar 14, 2009)

You guys are not talking about this one aren't you?

http://www.mguitar.com/guitars/choosing/pImages/detail.php?m=D-7 Roger McGuinn#


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Adirondack said:


> You guys are not talking about this one aren't you?
> 
> http://www.mguitar.com/guitars/choosing/pImages/detail.php?m=D-7 Roger McGuinn#


Doesn't that one just give an octave string on the G? Don't think it increases the lower range of the guitar at all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adirondack (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, you are right. sounded different but nice.

Peace bro.


----------

